# iBatis Datenbankverbindung - DB-User übergeben



## Guest (24. Jan 2008)

Hallo,

ich überlege gerade, ob ich iBatis bei einem Projekt einsetzen soll. In den Beispielen sehe ich aber immer, das DB-User und das Passwort in einer externen Datei im Klartext liegen. Kann man den DB-User auch zur Laufzeit übergeben und sich dann erst zur DB verbinden?

Grüße


----------



## Guest (28. Jan 2008)

Weiß das keiner?


----------



## maki (28. Jan 2008)

Schon mal in die Doku geschaut?


----------



## Guest (28. Jan 2008)

ja, aber ich hatte das ehrlich gesagt nichts gefunden.


----------



## maki (28. Jan 2008)

http://ibatis.apache.org/docs/java/pdf/iBATIS-SqlMaps-2_en.pdf

Seite 68


----------

